# Happy Birthday, buckytom



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 30, 2018)

Happy day to Chief Longwind of the North's birthday twin! I googled up a special cake, just for you, because I saw your post about revenge.  It appears there is an option to cold: sweet. Hope this special cake makes your day sweet.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 30, 2018)

Happy birthday, bucky.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 30, 2018)

Happy Birthday, Bucky!!


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 30, 2018)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Katie H (Sep 30, 2018)

Happy birthday, cousin.  Hope it's the best one ever!!


----------



## Rocklobster (Sep 30, 2018)

Happy Birthday, you old goat!


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 30, 2018)

Happy Birthday Bucky!


----------



## caseydog (Sep 30, 2018)

Hey, there's nothing better than a _Pork Roll_, egg and cheese sandwich on a birthday. 

CD


----------



## Josie1945 (Sep 30, 2018)

Happy Birthday !! Bucky

Josie


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Sep 30, 2018)

Happy Birthday  BT !


----------



## buckytom (Sep 30, 2018)

Thank you, everyone. I'm fitty fo today, 

The Chief is probably in his 90s by now. 

Not much of a day for celebrating as I had to work until noon, then only had 6 hours off before I had to head back.

But having too much work to do is far better than none, so it was a good day. I'd be a Calvinist if I weren't Catholic.

Plus, I got a Trumpy bear, and a birthday card that was signed the great orange one. 

I have no idea how my wife pulled that one off. (to explain, we have spirited discussions in my house as she is a conservative Republican, and I am an Independent, although a Constitutional Originalist.)

Anyway, thanks again.


----------



## msmofet (Sep 30, 2018)

Happy Birthday Bucky T!


----------



## buckytom (Oct 1, 2018)

Thanks, mofet.


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 1, 2018)

Missed it...happy belated birthday, Bucky!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 4, 2018)

Cheryl J said:


> Missed it...happy belated birthday, Bucky!



+1
Sorry BT, but hope you had a good one


----------



## buckytom (Oct 4, 2018)

Thanks Cheryl and K-girl.


----------

